# Next Cruncher



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 19, 2015)

Well I just can't help myself. I've started my next cruncher. So far, I have a DFI LanParty X58 MB, Powercolor HD6870, Corsair CX430 and a choice of CPUs consisting of a i7 930 (think this one is fried actually), i7 960, and a Xeon W3520. Probably will use the 960 in this build. I'll use my old Seagate 7200.12 500GB hard drive for when I have it, and I just ordered this RAM for it - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231225

I do have one question, anyone use a 212 EVO heatsink on an i7 X58 cruncher before? If so, how good were the temps?

Only pic I have so far-






I'll probably use this as a cruncher for a month or so and then give it away for a team challenge.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2015)

I used a hyper 212+ on my i7 920 for awhile before moving it over to water. Temps ran in the low 70's under full load. I had it in push pull config.

As far as that memory goes . I have a couple of them kits in the works for a future xeon build of mine.


----------



## ruff0r (Feb 19, 2015)

Can i just say how Sexy that heatsink is on that VRM.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 19, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I used a hyper 212+ on my i7 920 for awhile before moving it over to water. Temps ran in the low 70's under full load. I had it in push pull config.
> 
> As far as that memory goes . I have a couple of them kits in the works for a future xeon build of mine.



Hmmm, that really has me wondering if I need to get something better. 600 more MHz on essentially the same CPU. Sounds like 80'c all day long to me. Damn it, I traded a D14 and a Megahelm for the 6870 and PSU thinking I'd just pick up a $30 212.



ruff0r said:


> Can i just say how Sexy that heatsink is on that VRM.



Think you just did.


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 19, 2015)

ruff0r said:


> Can i just say how Sexy that heatsink is on that VRM.


I agree. I just love those DFI LanParty mobos.

Oh I almost forgot, I have a hyper 212 on a i7 860 cruncher and the temps are in the mid 60's and that's with only 4 threads crunching. If I run all 8 threads it runs in the 80's and approaches the cpu's thermal limit.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Hmmm, that really has me wondering if I need to get something better. 600 more MHz on essentially the same CPU. Sounds like 80'c all day long to me.


Oh I forgot to mention, the 920 is oc'd to 3.6 so it is running 400 more mhz then a stock clocked  960. the only reason i put it under water was, I bought that Aio and that rig had the only case at the time left for it to fit in. I originally bought it for the 8150 rig but it wouldn't fit with enough clearance for both fans.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 19, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Oh I forgot to mention, the 920 is oc'd to 3.6 so it is running 400 more mhz then a stock clocked  960. the only reason i put it under water was, I bought that Aio and that rig had the only case at the time left for it to fit in. I originally bought it for the 8150 rig but it wouldn't fit with enough clearance for both fans.



960 boosts to 3.46 GHz, but I was thinking of wanting to get up to around the 4GHz mark.


----------



## ruff0r (Feb 19, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 960 boosts to 3.46 GHz, but I was thinking of wanting to get up to around the 4GHz mark.


4,2Ghz was a sweet spot with my old 920, Runs hot though watch your little paws wolfy.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 19, 2015)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 960 boosts to 3.46 GHz, but I was thinking of wanting to get up to around the 4GHz mark.


I think you will be fine with a hyper evo but if you haven't purchased a Hsf yet maybe go ahead and get something better.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 19, 2015)

I haven't bought a 212 yet, so yeah. I wonder what @sneekypeet has available.


----------



## Norton (Feb 19, 2015)

Don't buy anything, I have a brand new cooler from the last challenge that I can send OR send the Prolimatech cooler back to you.

Will send a PM tonight to discuss... at work atm so time is short


----------



## t_ski (Feb 21, 2015)

Bill is da man!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 27, 2015)

so there has been a change of plans here. Seems someone on these forums really wants this DFI board, so much so that they have agreed to replace it with one of these- http://www.ebay.com/itm/121561348151?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT , which I plan on pairing with something like a pair of these- http://ark.intel.com/products/37109/Intel-Xeon-Processor-X5560-8M-Cache-2_80-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI . Main problem right now is that the CX430 PSU I was planning on using is not sufficient with the pair of CPUs. Anyone have a decent 600 watt PSU with two 8 pin CPU power connections they are willing to trade for a bnib Corsair CX430?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 27, 2015)

You have a Microcenter nearby?  They has a Tt 650W modular PSU a while back for ~$30


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 27, 2015)

closest microcenter is a 3 hour drive one way


----------

